# Chances of becoming pregnant 4 to 6 weeks after DH's vasectomy?



## jaimrene (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been trying to find info on how likely it is to become pregnant shortly after a vasectomy. My husband had one on 11/23/10 and has not gone back yet for the semen analysis. Any info would be appreciated~


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If he hasn't done the post-operative masturbation / sex with protection for the prescribed number/length of time, it's extremely possible. There are plenty of post-V babies around to attest to that.


----------



## Veronika01 (Apr 16, 2007)

If you're ovulating, then your chances of conceiving is very high. I've seen the recommendation to use barrier type protection for up to 6 months after a vasectomy.


----------



## jaimrene (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I ovulated about 3 1/2 weeks or so post-op and we were having unprotected s*x. My husband wouldn't care if we had baby #5, but he says he is done, thus the vas. I was really wanting to try and find out stats on baby chances within the first few weeks post-op, but I am guessing I am out of luck. These next few days are going to be the longest ever! I just keep praying that I will be blessed with one more.


----------



## marita (May 19, 2011)

What was the outcome did you become pregnant? I am in exactly same position as you but im ovulating at 6 weeks post V. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Mum7 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was wondering what the outcome was. Did either of you become pregnant? I am in a very similar situation. We are 8 weeks p.vast.


----------



## severide (Sep 18, 2013)

I am in the same place!!! 6 weeks post op, no test results from semen analysis yet and having a lot of unprotected sex with DH!!


----------

